# Hunting



## ufimych (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everybody. I am new here. Unfortunately, I did not find any department for huting with dog activities. I am a retired zoologist, currently live in Virginia and keep one West Siberian Laika and four Saluki originated out of aboriginal hunitng strains. My hounds are exercised every day, running free, playing and, occasionally, chasing foxes. We do not have jack rabbits in Virginia. Saluki are fvorite hounds of of open field hunters, including falconers.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

COOL! While it isn't for me, I think hunting with dogs/falcons is absolutely fascinating and beautiful. The only thing I have to add is this: http://saluqi.home.netcom.com/belkin.htm which is very possible you've seen already but it remains awesome.


----------



## ufimych (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you RaeganW. I am well familiar with this and appreciate contribution by Dan Belkin. Currently, I am interested in aboriginal dogs of the world, which are rapidly disappearing, because of changes in the environment and way of life of their native owners and users.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Hi ufimych ,

Welcome to the forum. I do still hunt some with my dogs, however , I am retired and mostly take care of my 8 redbone hounds and 2 bird dogs. You are at a good place for advice on health care, food , general training needs and a very good group of folks with a strong sense of community. You may even find a few old gunhounds like me if you rattle the bushes enough. If you google gundogs or breed specific info that may give you more info, however, you are very welcome here.

Best oldhounddog


----------

